# Crazy resto-mod - BMW E9 CS Body Fitted Over E39 M5 Drivetrain



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

_-pics CarBuildIndex_

You have an E39 M5 sitting around and it just doesn***8217;t have what you are looking for in the styling department. What to do? If you are like me and love the classic styling of the 70***8217;s BMW CS body, maybe you could find a decent CS and put the M5 drivetrain in it***8230;or, you can just take the entire body off the M5 and replace it with one from a CS. This is exactly what MKO GmbH did and it looks amazing.

The exterior looks like a beautifully restored 3.0 CS, however, larger 18***8221; wheels and quad exhausts at the rear hint that this is not an ordinary CS. It***8217;s a CS with all the modern conveniences, comforts and safety features of an E39 M5. I'll take two please.







_Read the full story from Car Build Index here._


----------



## shrev (Oct 7, 2014)

$178k Euros...kinda steep no?


----------



## Edgy36-39 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pretty sure I remember a story about this car in Bimmer mag. A lot of the work was done in Eastern Europe.


----------



## Bimmerftw (Mar 1, 2015)

I think it looks great, I always liked how the round headlights look on older bimmers.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Beautiful... now about the price...


----------



## Nigel720 (Jan 4, 2014)

That is one sweet looking car, the cost was obviously worth it to the owner...


----------



## Sevensonly (Mar 9, 2011)

This car is hot. I'd drive it in a heartbeat! Wish it were mines!


----------

